# [anfaenger] Kritikisieren?



## Leugim (3. November 2004)

Hallo ihr Fotografierer ... 
Ich hab' mich nach laengerem Zoegern dann doch noch entschlossen, ein von mir "gemachtes" Foto hier reinzustellen.
Da hier ja alle lieb sind, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass darauf geachtet wird nicht beleidigend zu werden  Mein dickes Fell macht gerade Urlaub, deshalb....   

Ok lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Hier ist mein Hund

Achja nicht am Hund kritisieren, der guckt immer so... Mich interessiert speziell, was ihr kompositionstechnisch anders gemacht haettet, bzw. ob das so gut ist und in beiden Faellen WARUM  Ihr kommt also ums Erklaeren auf keinen Fall herum   
Danke sehr fuer eure Geduld....


----------



## tittli (7. November 2004)

hehe...der Blick ist ja lustig...was mir daran nicht gefällt ist dass die Pfote nicht ganz drauf ist...und dass sie nicht scharf sind...hätte mir da etwas mehr Tiefenschärfe gwünscht...auch der Rahmen gefällt mir nicht so...obwohl hier musst du nicht auf mich hören...die Rahmen gefallen mir selten;-)
Für den Anfang ist das Bild aber auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht schlecht!
gruss


----------



## Leugim (8. November 2004)

Haettest du da keinen rahmen drum gemacht? oder einen anderen? wenn ja welchen? Ich hab den da nur so auf die schnelle drumherumgemalt, damit sich das Bild a bissl abhebt vom grauen Hintergrund des Forums...
Zur abgeschnittenen Pfote: Wuerde das nicht komisch aussehen, wenn der Hund oben abgeschnitten wird, aber unten nicht? Waer das nicht vielleicht gleichgeichtsstoerend?
Hab's leider mit abgeschnittener Pfote geschossen... kann also nicht ausprobieren


----------



## Leugim (8. November 2004)

Hier noch ein Bild.. wieder s/w, allerdings habe ich nur den Rot-kanal genommen. Ansonsten nichts veraendert. (gehoert dass dann noch hierhin?) Naja hier kommts: einmal rotkanal und dann das original...
Mal sehen was ihr dazu sagt....


----------



## tittli (8. November 2004)

Leugim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Haettest du da keinen rahmen drum gemacht? oder einen anderen? wenn ja welchen? Ich hab den da nur so auf die schnelle drumherumgemalt, damit sich das Bild a bissl abhebt vom grauen Hintergrund des Forums...



Nein, ich hätte gar keinen Rahmen gemacht...Rahmen gefallen mir eigentlich selten bis gar nie...




			
				Leugim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zur abgeschnittenen Pfote: Wuerde das nicht komisch aussehen, wenn der Hund oben abgeschnitten wird, aber unten nicht? Waer das nicht vielleicht gleichgeichtsstoerend?
> Hab's leider mit abgeschnittener Pfote geschossen... kann also nicht ausprobieren



Man kann ja auch etwas weiter weg gehen mit der Kamera;-)...du hast recht, wenn du sagst dass ein engerer Schnitt oben gleich störend wäre...aber eben...mit der Kamera etwas weiter weg stehen und nochmals knippsen!

gruss


----------



## Leugim (8. November 2004)

Beim naechsten mal.... Danke fuer den Tipp, Spescha
werde mal versuchen das ganze zu rekonstruiren.. mal sehen wie es mit dem ganzen Hund aussieht..


----------



## tittli (8. November 2004)

Hey...
das bearbeitete Bild der Kamera ist auf jeden Fall besser als das Original, aber auch hier wieder...die Kamera ist rechts angeschnitten...eigentlich schade, denn es ist sonst ganz gut!
gruss


----------



## Leugim (9. November 2004)

Hatte ich mit doch fast gedacht...  Werde in Zukunft staerker darauf aufpassen, weniger abzuschneiden... Habe naemlich beim durchgucken anderer Fotos gemerkt, dass ich tatsaechlich die tendenz habe, aus irgendwelchen Gruenden das Hauptmotiv abzuschneiden... 
weiss auch nicht so genau, woran das liegt... 
Danke fuer den Tipp


----------



## Der Jan (21. November 2004)

Der Hund ist Herzallerliebst, find ich super, is das ein sehr junger Beagle?


----------



## Leugim (22. November 2004)

jupp... zum Aufnahmezeit punkt ca 3,5 Monate 
inzwischen sind's schon wilde 5 mit vielen vielen urkomischen Taten...
Aber wer so einen Blick hat...... Ist auch ein unglaublicher Sturkopf....


----------



## TheMike (27. Dezember 2004)

Ich find den Rahmen ok. Passt zum Motiv. Die abgeschnittene Pfote stört mich auch nicht. Ich mags oft noch, wenn Motive abgeschnitten sind. Manchmal sogar noch viel mehr als bei dir.
Das Problem dabei ist: Wenn dus nur ein wenig abschneidest, siehts nach nem Fehler aus. So wie bei der Kamera. Wenn du da den Ausschnitt noch enger gemacht und das Objektiv mehr abgeschnitten hättest, wärs stimmig.

Weiterüben    

Grussss


----------

